# Cute toy....



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Probably just a series of bits in the buffer in the order the Curtis takes the parameters.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Then you count the digits? and guess?

Miz


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't tell from the pictures, does this thing display the canbus messages?


----------

